# Josh's Frogs springtail shipping question



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everybody. I just received my package from Josh's frogs containing a couple 190oz tubs and a springtail culture. Well I must say I'm a bit disappointed with UPS's treatment of my package. The box appears to be a bit beat up, and both of my tubs were bent in with one of them broken. The package has a up side label, but it is obvious that they didn't follow those orders. My springtail culture is soaked, and I only see about 6 of them running around. I take it this isn't a normal number for a $10 culture? I'm afraid that the box was turning over so much, the springtails were crushed by the charcoal or drowned in the water. Any advice on what to do? I don't want to bother filing a UPS claim because I know it won't get anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Transfer them all into a new container and they'll be booming within 2 weeks. Springtails are dang hardy, you'll get your $10 worth out of them but you'll just have to wait until they bloom. I ship mine in coolers I get at work for free. I also don't use charcoal because the USPS beats the crap out of boxes, the upright stickers are useless. If you need more let me know and I can get you some. I have tons.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Dsking85 said:


> Hey everybody. I just received my package from Josh's frogs containing a couple 190oz tubs and a springtail culture. Well I must say I'm a bit disappointed with UPS's treatment of my package. The box appears to be a bit beat up, and both of my tubs were bent in with one of them broken. The package has a up side label, but it is obvious that they didn't follow those orders. My springtail culture is soaked, and I only see about 6 of them running around. I take it this isn't a normal number for a $10 culture? I'm afraid that the box was turning over so much, the springtails were crushed by the charcoal or drowned in the water. Any advice on what to do? I don't want to bother filing a UPS claim because I know it won't get anywhere. Thanks.


Shoot an email to Josh's and they will take care of you, their rep for excellent customer service is well-earned.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I had the same issue wtih their spring tails & I emailed them & got replacments. They leaked as well, but less the second time. Maybe they should ship in 1gallon bags also


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

ok, I'll shoot them an email since i'm looking through the culture and I don't think they made it.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Same here--ground by the charcoal. I got some from MichelleSG and she packs in ground coco fiber and they came in great shape--cushioned. I suggested to a couple of suppliers that they drain the springtails out of the water and ship in a container with a damp paper towel or coffee filter.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmm I got some off of joshsfrogs and they came UPS in perfect shape. I did the 10 dollar tropicals shipped in a plastic glad/rubbermaid type container that was x'd with tape and not a problem. Just opened the lid for an hour and they came to life and are booming. But it was a large order I placed with all kinds of stuff so it was a large box. Maybe that helped and had something to do with it.


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

From what I have heard and seen, I'm sure Josh from "Josh's Frogs" will chime in at any moment. I'm sure he will hook you up.


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

I received a culture from Joshs in the 90+ degree weather. They seemed to be fried, however I didnt trash the culture. 2 weeks later there are a lot of springs in there, with more popping up each day. I'd hold onto it and see what happens in the meantime. I also got a great culture from MichelleSG here on DB. Hers (as stated above) arrived in coco fiber and inside a styro cooler. She definitely will hook you up if you need more.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That's funny... I just sent them an email before reading this. I got 2 temperate cultures from them the other day and there werent that many in the culture ( at least not that we could see). I left the lid off like the label said, but you may only see a couple at a time running around. I only thought that was odd because I usually read people saying that they open the lid and there are tons. All I can see is charcoal


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

hello all, im new to this board, but thought i'd begin participating by contributing what little knowledge i do have about my new hobby.

i ordered a shipment of tropical springtails from josh's frogs in the summer and when they arrived, it did not appear that a single springtail was alive. i couldn't see anything moving even though i stared at the culture for ten minutes. all i saw were bloated decompsing bodies of adult springtails.

according to the note that came with the shipment, the springtails were all asleep due to a massive build up of c02 and instructions were to leave the lid off for 24 hours. i followed instructions and a day later, still no action.

i threw in a 2 grains of rice and a piece of dry dog food, hoping that if anything was alive that soon they'd begin feeding and reproducing. 5 days later and i still saw no signs of any live springtails.

ready to give up, i put the culture in a cabinet to the side and forgot about it. two weeks later, much to my surprise, i was getting ready to throw it out and when i opened the lid the entire culture was booming with what had to be thousands of springtails feeding on the rotting piece of dog food.

i learned from members of this board, that even if it appears no adults are alive, the springtail eggs might still be viable and hatch. it appears, in my case, to be what happened.

I would say hold onto the culture and leave the lid off for 24-48 hours and throw in a few grains of rice, you might be pleasantly surprised in a as little as 2 weeks, especially since you can see 6 or so springtails moving. technically, you only need two to potentially make thousands...

San Francisco in the house! now how about them Giants? 14k baby!


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah ok, well I'll just sit it and forget it then. I'm sure Josh will say the same thing. I'm still in the process of building my viv so I don't need them right this moment anyway.


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine was the same- just charcoal, rice grains, and mold. I jokingly referred to it as the "charcoal ruins." I could stare into it and not see one thing move. But two weeks later, I can see more springs than charcoal when I first open it. I noticed the springs will scurry into the charcoal as soon as the container is opened, so you have to look quickly to see an accurate number of them.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dsking85 said:


> Ah ok, well I'll just sit it and forget it then. I'm sure Josh will say the same thing. I'm still in the process of building my viv so I don't need them right this moment anyway.


Yeah I think I'll do the same. I'm still getting the viv set up so I'll wait a few weeks. I put a slice of mushroom in each culture, hopefully that jumpstarts them.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I would also suggest that you put a slice of mushroom in each one before letting it sit.


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

I would just call Josh's Frogs. I believe that UPS will refund them for what they broke and Josh will send you a new package. They have great customer service and get what you need accomplished. I have had UPS ruin a package that Josh sent me and they got it straightened out immediately and sent me a new one.


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I might try calling. The only thing that's broke for good is the tub. It's so cheap I almost feel annoying for complaining about it though haha.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got a friend at a herp/rep show this weekend. I forget where he said it was, but he did say Josh had a booth there. So he may be a bit busy right now. Give him a day or two to respond.


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

sbye said:


> I would just call Josh's Frogs. I believe that UPS will refund them for what they broke and Josh will send you a new package. They have great customer service and get what you need accomplished. I have had UPS ruin a package that Josh sent me and they got it straightened out immediately and sent me a new one.


I had a problem with UPS and UPS didn't do anything. I put a hold to the package at UPS and the office were they kept the packages turned out to be really small, so they kept their packages out in the sun 105 degrees.
The poor fruit flies died. The box had a perishable sticker, they didn't paid any attention to it, they don't care, filed a claim and they said they were going to contact me and nothing occurred. I also called Josh but it ain't his fault.

IMO UPS varies per location it is a great company in PR were they had nice buildings and service, but is a terrible company in Mississippi. The USPS has better service here.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually just made a purchase from joshsfrogs sunday with springtails and 190oz tubs and alot of other things its supposed to be here sometime today so ill chime back in when i see how it arrives and what it looks like.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Sorry, I missed this thread, but we were all caught up on emails and phone calls on Monday (that's right a weekend national show and we got back with everyone by end of the day on Monday...), *so please post back and let everyone know that you were taken care of. *

*If you weren't taken care of, please give us a call.*

Springtails don't like warm temps (normal room temp is most often too HOT for them). Then there are issues with warm weather and their food CO2ing them too. We are working to iron out customer expectations with the intricacies involved and welcome feedback on that communication process.

Then there is the issue of how many you can see versus how many are in the culture. Since we use charcoal, they are not sitting on the top of the substrate. You may see a few dozen, but there are hundreds in there.

Also, if you follow the instructions on the culture, keep them cool, and wait a little bit, you will be flooded with more springtails than you could ever need.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I got my shipment in from joshs today minus my plants that I ordered im still waiting for those, but everything that I ordered was in very good shape and taken good care of by UPS the springtails that I recieved was full of life that i could tell without even opening the container. So I went and bought a 5qt tupperware container to start my culturing. Over all im very happy with what I oredered.


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just to make myself clear, everything was perfect with josh's frogs packing and shipping! I believe I mentioned earlier that I let the springs stew for a bit and they reproduced like crazy. This post was made more out of frustration with UPS treatment of a box marked perishable. Josh's frogs responded to my email and offered replacements, but since the only thing really messed up was a 190oz tub I figured there's no point in having them box up another one and waste their money on shipping when UPS was really at fault.


----------

